

How I discovered how to fix higher education at Innotech 2011 - dmd149
http://trekdek.wordpress.com/2011/04/24/how-i-discovered-how-to-fix-higher-education-at-innotech-2011/

======
sohailprasad
It really is a great model/value proposition. We've started a similar program,
Development Solutions Organization (DSO), with the first pilot held at
Carnegie Mellon University.

DSO's focus is consulting in the realm of international development. We have
teams that focus on management consulting, software consulting, and (in the
near future) security consulting. One key benefit, compared to the Business
Solutions Group mentioned in the article however, is the fact that we pair up
students with professionals in related fields. We currently have professionals
with experience from many companies, including Google, Microsoft, Yahoo,
LinkedIn, Booz Allen Hamilton, Deloitte, PwC, The Gates Foundation, to name a
few. This helps create accountability and reliability for the client, while
allowing students to network with and get mentored by experienced
professionals. We also offer sponsorship opportunities for companies who want
to get the opportunity to recruit top-talent students with a proven track-
record.

In our last recruiting round, we accepted 13 out of over 140 applicants. The
pilot has gone well at Carnegie Mellon, and we are rolling out the program at
other universities.

We have opportunities for current students at any university, as well as
opportunities for professionals who want to volunteer their time, network, and
gain experience in international development.

More Info: <http://dsoglobal.org>

Available Opportunities: <http://jobs.dsoglobal.org>

